# Happy Birthday knight4christ8



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 26, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-26-2009:

-knight4christ8 (born in 1981, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## christiana (Jul 26, 2009)

Have a wonderful and blessed birthday, full of gratitude to Him for all HIs mercy and grace!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Jul 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  
Now I'm really feeling bad.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 28, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Happy birthday!



Yeah, me too, belatedly.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 30, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday!
> ...



I missed the bus too,I hope it's was happy!


----------

